# Network card



## eugiin (Jul 8, 2010)

hi guys im new to free bsd and all and i'm trying to install freebsd 7.2/ or 8.0 on a optiplex 980 which had windows 7 originally. first i formated the hard drive and started a fresh install of freebsd but it won't recognize the network drive (LAN) and i don't know how to make it work please help thanks in advance


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 8, 2010)

What is your network card? For example i have realtek 8189 and is bringing up with re0 module
Check http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#ETHERNET to see if is compatible with FreeBSD.
Read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/config-network-setup.html


----------



## User23 (Jul 8, 2010)

Please dont scream for "HELP !!!!111eleven" this wont help you or any other in the forum.

Your NIC should be a:


```
Integrated Intel 82578DM GbE Ethernet LAN 10/100/1000
Optional Broadcom 1520 PCIe WLAN card (802.11 N)
```
The correct driver should be "em" but as you can see the driver does not support the 82578 on FreeBSD 8.0 atm.

http://www.FreeBSD.org/cgi/man.cgi?...ion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+8.0-RELEASE&format=html


----------



## Epikurean (Jul 11, 2010)

If I'm allowed to add my limited knowledge to this thread: I had the same problem with my NIC: installing FreeBSD 8.1 RC2 solved the problem.


----------

